# Windsor Sportsmen Archery Club 3D Shoot Jan. 29th 2012



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sign me up ! Who wants me on there team ????
-Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Man...I wished I lived closer.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

To clear up just a bit, it is a Club team shoot Division. You must be supported an a member of the club to be on their team for the Garnet and Bea Galloway Trophy. So Clubs from Kent can put in teams as well as Essex. The Trophy represents sportsmenship, Support for archery and the building of good relations among clubs. That is what Garnet and Bea brought to this sport and we want to get back on that direction again.

Any shooting Club that suports archery in our area can field a team. It is a huge trophy and has bragging rights for a year!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Really considering doing this out of Windsor Sportsman Club in Windsor ! Now stated you have to be a member of this club to partcipate " this is who I will be shooting for if I can get enough people to join in " - Who is interested ???? Who wants to be on my team ??? Want people who are reliable !!!!
-Matt


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

do you have to be on a team or a club member, or can you just show up and shoot?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

With talking to Bob and my understanding this is how they are trying to run in - if you are going to be in the " contest " you have to be a member of a club and you and your team will be " shooting " for that club ! Now rules state that there has to be 1 female on your team and only 1 crossbow shooter and the other shooters can be with compound or recurve etc.....
Now if you just want to show up and shoot the course for fun you are more then welcome you do not have to be on a team or a member of a club - the club shoot is only for those who want to participate and how this works is that your team " and you " have to take part in atleast 6 shoots through out the season if you do more than that your top 6 scores will be used to go towards the point system for the trophy. I also do believe that your team all have to be members of the same club " I do believe but I could be wrong ? " but either way if you can get atleast a team of 3 or 4 with 1 of them being a woman shooter you can partake in the trophy shoot if you decide if not come out and shoot the course anyways all the clubs around here put in good time and effort and put on a good shoot !
-Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

This is a league shoot for individuals, meaning if you register your score will be recorded and averaged. At the end of the season we will award 1st, second and third. (min two per division)
If you register the initial fee is $20 and all the rest of your shoots will cost you only $10 dollars. In numbers that is 3 free shoots for adults. It is open to the public for this part no membership required.

The team shoot will also run in the same league, but has some extra rules but the same cost structure. By the numbers it should mostly pay for your club membership for the year with the savings. You must have a shooting club support, one team per club and proof you are a member of the club. 

You can also just come and pay to shoot and not be involved at all, at the regular rates.

We want to see 3D come back to life in Essex, Kent and area. I believe we are putting our best foot forward to accomidate all. So if you decide to participate Great! If not thats cool also.

As a Club and supporters of archery we are trying to do our part.

Bob


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

What time does the shoot start?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish someone would have a team shoot or a couple clubs together have a combined team shoot were you could put in your own team cause the problem with having to be a member of a club is that there are alot of people with no club in their area or the cost is to high. my club is $250 a year with 8 hrs service and $330 without plus 35 mins. away and closer to Toronto is much higher.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

No Teams Yet ? kinda a bummer !!!! Was kinda looking forward to doing this but noone wants to play ! :sad: lol'


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

dh1 said:


> I wish someone would have a team shoot or a couple clubs together have a combined team shoot were you could put in your own team cause the problem with having to be a member of a club is that there are alot of people with no club in their area or the cost is to high. my club is $250 a year with 8 hrs service and $330 without plus 35 mins. away and closer to Toronto is much higher.


That is a bit of cash to be a member, I believe in volunteer systems but not mandated with time. It is a sad fact but the archery community is fragmented. At the prices you quoted should not be hard to find founding members of a new archery club. 

The mandate of the trophy was clear from the start and I can not change that, nor would I. I posted this in a lot of places using this type of media. I know there are folks from clubs in Ontario close to Essex area that have members here. I find it strange that they have not stepped up to the plate to support this. I have sat at meetings where everyone at the table was all about getting more club events together for the good of the sport. Maybe I should open it to the clubs in Michigan close to the border, I would bet I see the numbers go up fast. Or maybe open this up as a mail in system for all Ontario, again I bet the numbers would go up. Funny living in this area, more head injuries than walls being broken down. 

There are ten shoots posted and you only need to post a min of 6 shoots. 

I am still open to ideas.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Shoot starts at 9 am, registration closes at 1 pm.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Man...I wished I lived closer.


Ditto my friend, give me some ideas. Not looking good this way for any teams but ours........................Trophy is almost as big as Stanley:mg:


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Shoot starts at 9 am, registration closes at 1 pm.


perfect I'll be there maby with a friend.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

if we put in a team do we all have to shoot the same time or same days. With all our schedules, getting the six of us at the same shoots at the same times would be impossible.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Only 5 members per team, and you can shoot on different shoots and still have your scores count, we need 6 scores from each to average for final score. Remember the shoot is a league shoot so as individuals your score counts toward the division you shoot in. For the Team shoot I need to have a supporting club for each with membership to that club. Still looking at this to see if we can find the best fit overall.



> -Club Teams (5 Shooters, at least one Adult must be female / only one crossbow shooter per team) We will be awarding the Garnet & Bea Galloway Trophy to the winning team at the end of the season. They will keep it at their Club for one year and it will be up for grabs at the end of the 2013 season.


To clarify, only one crossbow per team does not mean you have to have one, it means you can have a maximum of one. 

Bob


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Is the shoot still on at the Windsor sportsman club tomorrow?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

hillwilly said:


> Is the shoot still on at the Windsor sportsman club tomorrow?


Shoot is still on and we have a very good course set up. Most shot lanes are two target and some are three. We have a few good long shots. You will need boots but it is winter so you all knew that. As of now still no sign ups for teams but that will still be open for the first few shoots as will the regular individual league shoots. Hope to see you all out tomorrow. We have a nice warm fire in the shelter, Hot food and drinks.

Bob


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

had a good time at the shoot today, didn't bring my A-game but still had fun. thanks to all who set up the course and work to make these events happen. can't wait till the next one.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Willy it was great to meet you and I am very happy you had a good time. We found an arrow or two of yours and they will be waiting for you at the next shoot. My A game turned into a C game about a third of the way in......................but I need a lot more practice before the Big guns come out to play. Feb 26th is the next shoot at the club.

First part of the morning we had good cold start to the day and then a few blizzards hit! Many Thanks to all who turned out.


----------



## mikeeg16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Had a great time at the shoot today, the snow was a added plus. Nice meeting you Bob. You could have posted any shot I made, but of course it had to be the one I missed. LOL. I really enjoyed hearing your plans for the future of the club and think they are great. Looking forward to more shoots in Windsor.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

What is this ??? 1 of Bob, 1 of Mike, 1 of Ty, what am I chop liver ???? lol', great shoot Windsor Sportsmen and for the people who made it happen ! Keep up the great work.
-Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, I am waiting to see you put that team together so we can get a picture of you in the middle of 4 other archers lifting up that team trophy this year. Mike, one miss and you still kicked my butt. Was great shooting with you guys, lets do it again soon.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Matt, I am waiting to see you put that team together so we can get a picture of you in the middle of 4 other archers lifting up that team trophy this year. Mike, one miss and you still kicked my butt. Was great shooting with you guys, lets do it again soon.



Still working on the team thing !!! Hard to find the guys that are committed and don't mind paying the membership - I understand economy is tuff and if people don't have it to front then it is what it is I guess. We will see you on the 26th so you better have your game face on ! lol' TTYL
-Matt


----------



## mikeeg16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ya ya kicked your butt by 1 point as I understand it. Think I will join this year just bacause you have so many good ideas and I'd like to help when I can. When is the general meeting night, dues and kids nights? Thanks.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> Still working on the team thing !!! Hard to find the guys that are committed and don't mind paying the membership - I understand economy is tuff and if people don't have it to front then it is what it is I guess. We will see you on the 26th so you better have your game face on ! lol' TTYL
> -Matt


How much is the membership?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Still waiting to hear from Bob on how much for the membership - might have a team here Bob !!! HillWilly, Mike, Ty, Me, Bobbie.......... Speak up Bobby !!! lol'


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, I will call you on the membership cost for the club today. Would be great to have all of you on board!


----------

